# Things I don't understand



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

From another thread:



Kazak said:


> Fair enough. I don't get why some people put walnuts in fruitcake. In fact, the list of things I don't understand is probably longer than the list of things I do understand.
> 
> So it goes.


What are the things you don't understand? 

I don't understand why my nail polish complete chips off one foot before it completely chips off the other foot.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't understand why people pile their cars into the intersection on Jarvis at Adelaide when the light turns yellow and they clearly won't get through.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't understand why people insist on doing the speed limit in the left lane when the right lane is also occupied by another speed-limit-obeying goody two-shoes with two kilometre empty stretch of road ion front of both of them.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

tilt said:


> I don't understand why people insist on doing the speed limit in the left lane when the right lane is also occupied by another speed-limit-obeying goody two-shoes with two kilometre empty stretch of road ion front of both of them.


I don't understand that either! Hehe


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

tilt said:


> I don't understand why people insist on doing the speed limit in the left lane when the right lane is also occupied by another speed-limit-obeying goody two-shoes with two kilometre empty stretch of road ion front of both of them.


I love doing that, and then watching the a-hole behind me switch back and forth between lanes every-time me or the driver beside me gets a foot or two ahead of the other.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jamesB said:


> I love doing that, and then watching the a-hole behind me switch back and forth between lanes every-time me or the driver beside me gets a foot or two ahead of the other.


Speaking of things not understood...

The above would make you a bad driver. The left lane on a highway is for 20 over the limit _minimum_. If you're doing less, don't be the inconsiderate driver and kindly move to the right. Zero reason to be in the left lane. I encounter these brutal drivers almost every day during my commute.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Speaking of things not understood...
> 
> The above would make you a bad driver. The left lane on a highway is for 20 over the limit _minimum_. If you're doing less, don't be the inconsiderate driver and kindly move to the right. Zero reason to be in the left lane. I encounter these brutal drivers almost every day during my commute.


Oh, really?

What I don't understand is how you get to set your own personal speed limit.

Last I checked, at least here in Alberta, going 20 kph over the limit was illegal. I guess they drive differently in Ontario when they sanction drivers to make their own laws and set their own "over limit" tolerances, do they?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> The left lane on a highway is for 20 over the limit _minimum_.


According to....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't understand how some people don't like liquorice.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I don't undertand stocks. Have had it explained to me a hundred times, and I still don't understand.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

SINC said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> What I don't understand is how you get to set your own personal speed limit.
> 
> Last I checked, at least here in Alberta, going 20 kph over the limit was illegal. I guess they drive differently in Ontario when they sanction drivers to make their own laws and set their own "over limit" tolerances, do they?


Yes but illegal or not, the left lane is a passing lane, if you're not passing someone you shouldn't be in it. I'm not saying it's ok to speed just sayin'...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I don't understand how some people don't like liquorice.


I hate liquorice ......... but I do understand the stock market. So, I guess we are even. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I don't understand how some people don't like liquorice.


I love liquorice. the real stuff. Black. Someone once told me that The Dutch have some very good salty black stuff.

You don't happen to know anyone who could point me to a place I could buy a sample to try it now, do you ehMax? Naw, didn't think so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jawknee said:


> Yes but illegal or not, the left lane is a passing lane, if you're not passing someone you shouldn't be in it. I'm not saying it's ok to speed just sayin'...


You won't get any argument from me on that. Slow right and passing left. But I dispute anyone setting an arbitrary speed limit in any lane of their own choosing. That's pure BS.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I love liquorice. the real stuff. Black. Someone once told me that The Dutch have some very good salty black stuff.
> 
> You don't happen to know anyone who could point me to a place I could buy a sample to try it now, do you ehMax? Naw, didn't think so.


When I was a little boy, there was something called “Spuyten Duyvil”, meaning “Spitting Devil” in Dutch. It was their black liquorice, and I have hated this form of "treat" ever since. XX)XX)XX)

Now, real Dutch chocolate is another matter. :love2::love2:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

SINC said:


> I love liquorice. the real stuff. Black. Someone once told me that The Dutch have some very good salty black stuff.
> 
> You don't happen to know anyone who could point me to a place I could buy a sample to try it now, do you ehMax? Naw, didn't think so.


This stuff is Finnish, and really quite good:
Panda - Choose your country or region

Failing that, Trader Joe's in the US has some good Australian licorice, and it's cheap to boot.


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

I can't understand why bicycle riders are out in the dark without lights on their bikes, or on the sidewalk in my neighbourhood when there are nice big bike lanes for them to use???


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

While I do understand it from an evolutionary perspective, from my own personal (weak-willed) perspective I find it very difficult to understand why everything that tastes good is so bad for you. Salt! Fat! Sugar! Yum!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

bryanc said:


> While I do understand it from an evolutionary perspective, from my own personal (weak-willed) perspective I find it very difficult to understand why everything that tastes good is so bad for you. Salt! Fat! Sugar! Yum!


Mmmm crispy duck skin & pork belly... Gahhhhhh *drool*


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't understand how everyone expects constant growth: in stocks, in productivity, in sales quotas. Is there never 'enough'?


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't understand Latin...
It is all greek to me...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I really do not understand this generation today that seem to think that all laws and rules exist only for someone else to follow.
So they make up their own, such as driving 20 (min), over the posted speed limit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

JAMG said:


> I don't understand Latin...
> It is all greek to me...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't understand how children raised in a stable home by well-meaning parents can ignore significant portions of what those parents have been teaching and modeling.

Oh wait. I did that, too.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> According to....


According to the reasonable flow of traffic. I've never seen a police officer pull over a car doing 20 over the limit on a highway such as the QEW/401 in any lane, especially the far left passing lane, unless the cop was looking for a reason to specifically pull that vehicle over for another purpose. If everyone is doing 20 over in that lane, and you're the single sole vehicle doing exactly the limit, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know you're inconsiderate and in the way.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't understand how a posted 'Maximum' speed is interpreted as 'Minimum acceptable'.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

mleh said:


> i don't understand how everyone expects constant growth: In stocks, in productivity, in sales quotas. Is there never 'enough'?


+1


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't understand why people like egg nog.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I don't understand why people like egg nog.


+1. :lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why the Epson Print Monitor can't be coaxed to reveal ink levels in Leopard.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

sonal said:


> i don't understand why people like egg nog.


+2


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Sonal said:


> I don't understand why people like egg nog.


I think it's probably only tolerable if there's a reason to be drinking it (ie. a lot of rum in it.)


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Lars said:


> According to the reasonable flow of traffic. I've never seen a police officer pull over a car doing 20 over the limit on a highway such as the QEW/401 in any lane, especially the far left passing lane, unless the cop was looking for a reason to specifically pull that vehicle over for another purpose. If everyone is doing 20 over in that lane, and you're the single sole vehicle doing exactly the limit, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know you're inconsiderate and in the way.


And police have pulled people over for driving 105km in the left lanes on the 401. The charge was for "impeding the flow of traffic."


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I don't understand why I'm sitting here reading this forum instead of getting my Christmas shopping finished.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> I don't understand why people like egg nog.


It's because they don't consume it properly. You must add dark rum to like it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> It's because they don't consume it properly. You must add dark rum to like it.


I like rum by itself ........ well, maybe with a touch of Coke .......... and egg nog by itself. I like the egg nog light more than the regular egg nog.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> It's because they don't consume it properly. You must add dark rum to like it.


I find that eggnog is not so much improved by rum, as rum is spoiled by eggnog.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hayesk said:


> And police have pulled people over for driving 105km in the left lanes on the 401. The charge was for "impeding the flow of traffic."


I call BS. 

Show me one reference where this has happened.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I call BS.
> 
> Show me one reference where this has happened.


The father of a friend of mine was pulled over for doing slightly less than the speed limit on the 401 where the majority of traffic was exceeding the limit. He was warned that he was impeding traffic--but he was not given a ticket for it.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> I call BS.
> 
> Show me one reference where this has happened.


Not quite the same, but similar...
Drivers.com: Informal vs. formal traffic laws


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Not quite the same, but similar...
> Drivers.com: Informal vs. formal traffic laws


Fair enough! Good enough evidence for me, Hayesk wins, I lose. 

The article makes a very good point!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

jamesB said:


> I love doing that, and then watching the a-hole behind me switch back and forth between lanes every-time me or the driver beside me gets a foot or two ahead of the other.


I am one of those a--holes; and when you do what you say you love doing, you are not being a courteous driver. Share the road please. Other than cheap thrills, what do you derive from hindering a--holes like me? Since you are obviously not in a hurry, why would you want to hinder someone who may be in one?



SINC said:


> I love liquorice. the real stuff. Black. Someone once told me that The Dutch have some very good salty black stuff.


I developed a love for "drop" (which is how the Dutch refer to liquorice) when I lived in The Netherlands.



bryanc said:


> While I do understand it from an evolutionary perspective, from my own personal (weak-willed) perspective I find it very difficult to understand why everything that tastes good is so bad for you. Salt! Fat! Sugar! Yum!


I have pondered the same thing for a very long time! Like some wag said - Everything in this world that's enjoyable is either illegal, immoral or fattening!

Cheers


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

It is all a matter of not being a deadhead driver. It's all about being situationally aware.

The drivers in the article were being arses imo, they had an agenda that they found out was ill advised.

The notion that a driver must move into the left lane to accommodate a car entering from an on ramp is patently wrong. If one driver may assist inexperienced (or lazy) driver entering the roadway and many do, it doesn't mean that is the procedure that should followed in every case.

Politeness and courteousness goes a long way. Police are tolerant of drivers going over the posted limit, keeping in mind the variance of the tolerance is situational, to allow traffic flow.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I can stomach "Dubbel Zout" which is double-salt licorice, but the triple salt is more than I can take. I've also tasted Salmiak which is a highly salted licorice powder.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Be grateful.
> We are saving you money on speeding tickets


Heheheh, thank you MZ, but on the other hand you are actively contributing to my stress levels and increasing the risk of my suffering a stroke or a heart attack 



jamesB said:


> I really do not understand this generation today that seem to think that all laws and rules exist only for someone else to follow.
> So they make up their own, such as driving 20 (min), over the posted speed limit.


Er... I am 48, so effectively am not part of "this" generation. That said, you might argue that I never grew up .

You probably follow every traffic law strictly James, but that does not necessarily make you a good or safe driver.

I drive according to the current conditions, traffic laws be damned. If current conditions permit my driving at 160, I shall do so as long as I do not get caught. and if current conditions permit me to drive no faster than 50 below the limit, I do so, happily.

Cheers


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

tilt said:


> That said, you might argue that I never grew up .
> 
> I drive according to the current conditions, traffic laws be damned. If current conditions permit my driving at 160, I shall do so as long as I do not get caught.


Your last statement leaves little doubt about whether or not you ever grew up.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

jamesB said:


> Your last statement leaves little doubt about whether or not you ever grew up.


I earn my own living, I support my mother, I own my home, I am able to afford Macs, I contribute to the economy, I do not live beyond my means, I do not wish or cause harm to others knowingly, I do not lie or cheat at anything, I try to be polite and courteous, I respect others; and all this from growing up in a poor family in India who had trouble making ends meet.

I like having fun, I like being irresponsible occasionally, and I absolutely enjoy driving cars faster than many other people; and riding motorcycles.

By the way, irrespective of whether I am driving fast or slow, I am a very courteous driver and am considerate about everyone else on the road. I do my best never to hinder or inconvenience anyone, on the roads or in a parking lot!

Yes, I do not follow traffic laws to the letter, but I also do not make it a habit to break them. I just break the law when it's convenient for me; and please do not tell me you have never knowingly broken any rules.

So, yes, I am now enjoying the childhood and adolescence that I should have enjoyed then. And just out of curiosity, the problem with not growing up is...? 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Would you like that heart attack with or without a car accident
> 
> Don't go through life so fast, you will forget to smell the flowers.


Heheheh, good advice MZ. And apropos heart attacks and accidents, one would be the cause of the other if I were behind JamesB on the road *grin*.

Sorry JamesB, I could not resist 

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry guys, but a still pic just doesn't do old Speedy justice:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

When driving it's important to know that there are other people on the road, and these other drivers have the right to certain expectations of the way someone else will be driving.

For instance, if you're turning left at an uncontrolled intersection, you will judge the time a approaching vehicle will take to get to the intersection based upon experience.

If someone is driving at an excessive speed, they will get to the intersection a lot quicker than the 'normal' driver. If the driver turning left does not perceive the difference in speed from the 'average', then they will either 'cut off' the speeding driver', or perhaps even have a collision.

So, just because you deem it safe for yourself to exceed the speed limit, you also have a duty to society at large to act in a reasonable, responsible and expected way when you are behind the wheel. 

You're not the only one out there. Other people have the right to expect you to act reasonably, so they can anticipate and react properly.

I don't understand how people can think they're the only one in a hurry, the only one who has a schedule, the only one who is sometimes inconvenienced. I don't understand how people can be so ego-centric.

(Personally, I try to drive in the right lane and only use the left lane for passing. I get passed just as often as I pass. Many years ago I came to the realization that all drivers are either idiots or maniacs. The idiots are the ones I have to pass. The maniacs are the ones that pass me. To the other drivers on the road I am, obviously, either an idiot or a maniac, depending whether they're passing me or I'm passing them.  )


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Ever notice how we all think we are the only one driving at the right speed? The guy ahead driving too slow is an idiot and the one passing you is an a**hole.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MLeh said:


> When driving it's important to know that there are other people on the road, and these other drivers have the right to certain expectations of the way someone else will be driving.
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> ...


MLeh, I agree with you completely. As I mentioned, just because I drive fast, it does not automatically mean that I am inconsiderate of other road-users or that I drive irresponsibly. Courtesy and consideration for other users is something I practice diligently because I expect the same from other road-users. 

By the way, having gone through trucking school, motorcycling school, skid-school for both trucks and cars (in trucking skid-school I jack-knifed a loaded 53' trailer and brought it back under control without hitting anything or going off-road), and high-speed driving school, and having driven cars and motorcycles in India, Saudi Arabia, Europe (especially Italy and Paris), UK, USA and Canada for almost 40 years without a single accident, and having competed in rallying and racing; I am probably much better trained and more qualified to drive fast and safely than most other drivers anywhere in the world. Hell, never mind fast and safely, I am more qualified just to be on the road in a vehicle than most other people in the world.

One of the earliest things my father taught me was "You are not just driving your car, you are driving everyone else's car too" - meaning I should be good enough to know what you are going to do before YOU know what you are going to do and drive accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

With apologies for derailing this thread and attempting to being it back on track...

I don't understand why people say "I am going to have to ask you to..." instead of "Please..."

Cheers


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad to see we are back on track. I don't understand why people say "no problem" when they mean "you are welcome". Especially when I am being served. I would hope its "no problem!"


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do Canadians always say "sorry" ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Why are there so many dangrous drivers that over estimate their driving abilities?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

tilt said:


> By the way, having gone through trucking school, motorcycling school, skid-school for both trucks and cars (in trucking skid-school I jack-knifed a loaded 53' trailer and brought it back under control without hitting anything or going off-road),


If you recovered from a "jack-knife" then it wasn't a jack-knife. Just something from a guy who's been driving tractor trailers for the past 30 years. Tractor trailer skid schools are not real conditions and the combination vehicles are prevented from actually jack-knifing. From what I recall, the cab only needs to offset by 15% before the tractor skid is unrecoverable...and that only takes a split second. A trailer skid may be more controllable, but that also can happen in a split second.

As someone who had a real jack-knife due to a trailing arm breaking on a flat bed trailer which pretty much turned the trailer bogies (axels) into a steering axle, I can tell you that you don't know it's happening until the trailer literally passes you and ends up giving you a firm slap behind the ear. I was never charged due to the mechanical failure, contributing factor was snowy weather and the fact that the shipper didn't balance the load properly.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Why drivers wait until 20 metres before an exit on the highway to cross 3 lanes of traffic to make that exit.

Or why drivers wait 20 metres before an exit on the highway to cross 3 lanes of traffic to avoid exiting.

Why people complain about the cold and snow as if it's a surprise everytime these two phenomena occur in December every year.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

What I don't understand is where on earth all these bad drivers come from...everyone I've ever met say they're great drivers and wish everyone drove like them...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I do have a problem with drivers that charge stop signs.

Are they intending to stop or are they so distracted by the cell phone that they have no idea they are approaching a stop sign? 

Another thought; is the pavement dry or will they slide into the intersection once they do apply the brakes?

Do their brakes even work? How about their brains?

Whatever the answers, it always ends up costing them extra time as other drivers have to assume the worst and slow down thus also increasing the time they wait at the stop.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Why does dropped toast land jam side down?


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Why do the most expensive sunglasses give the least protection ... but look so good?


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Why does the toilet always swirl in the same direction?


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

Why Starbucks? For some reason it offends my plebian background.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

On a newscast why is the only person with any real personality always the weatherman?


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont understand why SyFy keeps cancelling shows I like just as they are starting to come into their own and get GOOD, only to replace them with wrestling?

Also, I dont understand why I have to be at work today, its going to be sooooo dead today. At least I remembered to bring my iPad so I can get some play time in on Secret of Mana. 

I dont understand stocks either, I wish I did.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Why is an orange? Is the fruit named for the colour or vice versa.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lichen Software said:


> Why Starbucks? For some reason it offends my plebian background.


Jo Jo


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I understand stocks. 

I just don't trust them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Lichen Software said:


> Why does the toilet always swirl in the same direction?


It doesn't necessarily, just go to the southern hemisphere and check ione out there.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Warning: Grammar Police Bulletin

I don't understand why people can't remember that "who" is used for people, and "that" is used for things.

e.g. 
- things _that_ go bump in the night
- people _who_ go bump in the night (if they're lucky)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Bobby Clobber said:


> Glad to see we are back on track. I don't understand why people say "no problem" when they mean "you are welcome". Especially when I am being served. I would hope its "no problem!"


I think it's a colloquialism by now. I don't get annoyed by it unless the service is bad.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

kps said:


> If you recovered from a "jack-knife" then it wasn't a jack-knife. Just something from a guy who's been driving tractor trailers for the past 30 years. Tractor trailer skid schools are not real conditions and the combination vehicles are prevented from actually jack-knifing. From what I recall, the cab only needs to offset by 15% before the tractor skid is unrecoverable...and that only takes a split second. A trailer skid may be more controllable, but that also can happen in a split second.
> 
> As someone who had a real jack-knife due to a trailing arm breaking on a flat bed trailer which pretty much turned the trailer bogies (axels) into a steering axle, I can tell you that you don't know it's happening until the trailer literally passes you and ends up giving you a firm slap behind the ear. I was never charged due to the mechanical failure, contributing factor was snowy weather and the fact that the shipper didn't balance the load properly.


I agree - skid school jack-knifing is not real life. Like you said, it only teaches you that you will never know it's happening until the trailer passes you; and how to handle it when it does.



kps said:


> What I don't understand is where on earth all these bad drivers come from...everyone I've ever met say they're great drivers and wish everyone drove like them...


Touche and mea culpa  (How do I enter accent marks here?)

Cheers


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't understand why some people don't use apostrophes.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

BigDL said:


> Why is an orange?


Great question! Hope you get a fruitful answer. 

(Sadly, I don't have one.)

(An answer, that is. I have an orange.)


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Why people post on internet message boards with a non-descriptive subject as: "Got a question". Isn't that the reason why most people post on a message board?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't understand why people get up at 6 AM for Boxing Day shopping. Are they nuts?!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> I don't understand why people get up at 6 AM for Boxing Day shopping. Are they nuts?!


And I don't understand those who arrive at the store at midnight and camp out to be first in line at 6:00 a.m., especially in Edmonton.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't understand why celebs get face lifts to attempt to look younger when all the evidence points to a result of looking weird........er.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't get why nearly every picture of couples celebrating their Golden (or after) Wedding Anniversary has a balding with/or silver haired man with some chick with nary a grey hair in site.

What does that say about their relationship?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

BigDL said:


> I don't get why nearly every picture of couples celebrating their Golden (or after) Wedding Anniversary has a balding with/or silver haired man with some chick with nary a grey hair in site.
> 
> What does that say about their relationship?


"Some Chick"?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I don't understand why celebs get face lifts to attempt to look younger when all the evidence points to a result of looking weird........er.


I think that applies to other kinds of cosmetic surgery, too.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

MLeh said:


> "Some Chick"?


given the retention of melanin by some females supposedly to have hooked up at approximately the same age as the old guys. The women all have colour retention and the old dudes always haven't any hair colour well except grey/silver. I am thinking they subbed in [chain yanking] a young chick for the old doll[/chain yanking].  beejacon


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> "Some Chick"?


You find that offensive too, eh?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't understand how anyone can intelligently choose a PC. I decided to round out my computing power with a PC, so, I've been comparing specs and I'm ready to gouge out my eyes.

There are way too many variables. I thought it was difficult trying to decide between a MacBook and MacBook pro.

Sigh

Margaret


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't understand why people who smoke think it is ok to discard their butts on the ground in front of businesses etc... I do not mean to start anything here, just I don't understand.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Sitting Bull said:


> I don't understand why people who smoke think it is ok to discard their butts on the ground in front of businesses etc... I do not mean to start anything here, just I don't understand.


It is a cultural remnant from a decadent past, back when we all uses to litter freely. The army trains us to butt-out on our shoe, discard only the tobacco and paper, then pocket the filter for later disposal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont understand how, after 4 years, I still cant just let it go. I dont understand why the human brain even has the capability to feel regret, you'd think it would know better.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't understand why I can't get the little stuff into my dustpan. It's got a smooth rubber edge that should sit flat on the floor.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> What I don't understand is how you get to set your own personal speed limit.
> 
> Last I checked, at least here in Alberta, going 20 kph over the limit was illegal. I guess they drive differently in Ontario when they sanction drivers to make their own laws and set their own "over limit" tolerances, do they?


Pretty much. We get around 20% faster than everyone else, that's all. Set the cruise at 119km and you are fine on any 400. If you go over the 120 mark, then you may get a traffic ticket.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't understand how people can think that taxes should always be paid by _someone else_ but not by themselves. (ie, "Taxes are good in theory, as long as _I_ don't have to pay them." ...) Where do they think the money comes from? Angels flying around with bags of money?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLeh said:


> I don't understand how people can think that taxes should always be paid by _someone else_ but not by themselves. (ie, "Taxes are good in theory, as long as _I_ don't have to pay them." ...) Where do they think the money comes from? Angels flying around with bags of money?


Amen, Sister. A Conservative candidate came by my home for the last election and wanted to know if I wanted lower taxes. When I said, "No. I would not mind paying more taxes if the money went to helping the homeless and the hungry and for children." He just stood there for a moment, not knowing what to say, and then just walked away ............ without even giving me some literature.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> I dont understand how, after 4 years, I still cant just let it go. I dont understand why the human brain even has the capability to feel regret, you'd think it would know better.


This is the way the human mind is, ROMA. It also holds on to memories as well. I can still recall holding my son when he was about 10 minutes old. He is taller than I am right now and still I remember. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont understand why, when I am in the company of my women friends I always have to fart, yet when I hang out with guy friends no gas!


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> A Conservative candidate came by my home for the last election and wanted to know if I wanted lower taxes. When I said, "No. I would not mind paying more taxes if the money went to helping the homeless and the hungry and for children." He just stood there for a moment, not knowing what to say, and then just walked away ............ without even giving me some literature.


The candidate was not too bright - ought to have said that with lower taxes you could donate the savings to the charity of your choosing and however much you'd like. Who knows where the funds raised by a tax increase might be spent.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

chasMac said:


> The candidate was not too bright - ought to have said that with lower taxes you could donate the savings to the charity of your choosing and however much you'd like. Who knows where the funds raised by a tax increase might be spent.


There was a somewhat liberal Conservative candidate who wanted to run in my riding, but he was considered to be a "red Tory", and was not acceptable to the federal party. Thus, had he run, it could only have been as an independent. The regular candidate promised to toe the Harper line. 

All in all, I voted for the NDP candidate, who won by a landslide. :clap:


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't understand why people with university degrees cannot seem to figure out the difference between "your" and "you're." 

I don't understand people who believe in homeopathy and other quackery. It's akin to believing in the Tooth Fairy, only nobody has ever spent millions of dollars on double-blinded trials which showed the Tooth Fairy doesn't exist.

I don't understand why my cat has to go in and out so often only when I'm watching TV. Or refuses to go out the front door and 3 minutes later wants out the back. Does she think the weather is different out the back door?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Paddy said:


> I don't understand why my cat has to go in and out so often only when I'm watching TV. Or refuses to go out the front door and 3 minutes later wants out the back. Does she think the weather is different out the back door?


Ah, this one I can answer.

It's a head game. Cats play with your mind. It's part of their trip to world domination, the evil creatures...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Paddy said:


> I don't understand people who believe in homeopathy and other quackery. It's akin to believing in the Tooth Fairy, only nobody has ever spent millions of dollars on double-blinded trials which showed the Tooth Fairy doesn't exist.


I don't understand why people buy into Big Pharma whose products, as advertised on da telebishun, inevitably come with a mile-long list of cautionary provisos along the lines of "important: reduce breathing while on this medication" and other such marvels. The side effects would seem to outweigh the alleged benefits. Like, I just don't grok it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Max said:


> I don't understand why people buy into Big Pharma whose products, as advertised on da telebishun, inevitably come with a mile-long list of cautionary provisos along the lines of "important: reduce breathing while on this medication" and other such marvels. The side effects would seem to outweigh the alleged benefits. Like, I just don't grok it.


Only those suffering the affliction can decide if it's worth it.

I don't understand why some people think healthcare should be considered like any other business rather than something every citizen deserves.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Ya know, I was more commenting on Paddy's dig at homeopathy.

Put me firmly in the school of "whatever works."

Just the other day I was lying on my back on this funny little cot and looked down past my chest; I looked like a human pin cushion. First time visiting the local acupuncturist my wife and friends keep raving about. I'll be back for more.

Citizens deserve good healthcare but they also have to take care of themselves. They don't always do that, do they. With personal rights come personal responsibilities. Moderation's a good way to go.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Max said:


> Ya know, I was more commenting on Paddy's dig at homeopathy.
> 
> Put me firmly in the school of "whatever works."
> 
> ...


The issue here is "whatever works" - I'm not saying _all_ of Big Pharma's offerings work terribly well either - there are many "new" drugs out there that don't work any better than the old ones, and in some cases cause worse side effects than the old ones (think some recently-removed from the market prescription painkillers/anti-inflammatories). BTW - direct to consumer advertising of prescription drugs is NOT legal in Canada. I wish it wasn't in the US, because I think it's been a huge win for Big Pharma and a terrible thing for patients. But that's another whole can 'o worms.

But back to homeopathy, which is a total crock that works no better than placebo in carefully conducted, double-blinded study, after double-blinded study. The "like cures like" theory on which it is based has no basis in science/fact and to compound the issue, there actually IS none of the "like" in any homeopathic "medicines" because they are diluted so many times. Not a freakin' molecule left. And water doesn't have a "memory" either...

Acupuncture is little better - there is a slight chance it's a little better than placebo for nausea and some pain, but otherwise it also doesn't come up too well.

See: Science-Based Medicine and perhaps it might be worth it to pick up a copy of Simon Singh and Edvard Ernst's excellent "Trick or Treatment: The Undeniable Facts about Alternative Medicine." Ernst is a professor of alternative medicine, by the way. Singh is the well known British science writer who has a PhD in particle physics. (Neither set out with an agenda to trash alternative medicine in this book, in case you think that...) 

I guess I should add to my list of things that I really and truly don't understand, is why so many people are willfully and blindly anti-science these days. Although Singh himself has some insight into that...Author Simon Singh Puts Up a Fight in the War on Science | Magazine

Anyway - it's unlikely I'd sway any "true believers" - it's like arguing about evolution...or global warming. Doesn't matter what you say, how much evidence you have, there are some who just won't change their minds no matter what. The trouble with this is that unlike the belief in the Tooth Fairy, this does have the potential for real harm - ie: lack of effective treatment with evidence-based medicine for serious conditions or illnesses - not to mention spending lots of money on things that really don't work. And please note that I do understand the impulse to turn to alternatives when evidence-based medicine offers no answers. I have a close family member with a truly awful, terminal condition (pulmonary fibrosis - unknown etiology, like 50% of its victims) for which there is absolutely no cure and very little that can be done to alleviate symptoms. She has turned to some alternatives (which haven't done diddly) but I've said nothing, as it wouldn't help the situation. Of course, if she decided to sell her house to finance something dodgy, I might have a bit more to say!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Jury's still out for me. Acupuncture's been around for thousands of years... it utilizes an understanding of the body's pressure points which are echoed in other cultures and disciplines. Are all who practice it or who seek it as a treatment blind fools? I rather doubt it. Seems to me at least some of the resistance to certain medical procedures are based in culturally-instilled viewpoints. But what the heck - if all this stuff is garbage to you, that's ok too. At least I got your number, and you have mine.

Lots of true believers out there, alright. On that we can agree.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Max said:


> Jury's still out for me. Acupuncture's been around for thousands of years... it utilizes an understanding of the body's pressure points which are echoed in other cultures and disciplines. Are all who practice it or who seek it as a treatment blind fools? I rather doubt it. Seems to me at least some of the resistance to certain medical procedures are based in culturally-instilled viewpoints. But what the heck - if all this stuff is garbage to you, that's ok too. At least I got your number, and you have mine.


I don't know anything about acupuncture, but I'd buy that it warrants further scientific study. At least it's doing something, unlike say, those magnetic bracelets. People swear by them, but in fact, they do nothing. Placebo is a powerful thing.

Back on topic, I don't understand why technology was supposed to give us a life of leisure since robots and computers would do our work for us, yet we are working harder than ever.


----------

